# Uber guarantee requires a 4.85 rating



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Got a text from Uber with a guarantee I hadn't seen before. NEXT weekend they will guarantee $30/hr during the times where they'd usually guarantee $25, if THIS weekend I do 40 trips and average no less than a 4.85 rating for those trips. Did some math: if you do 40 trips and get 36 5's, three 4's, and one 1 from an Uber CSR whose job is to take rides all night and give drivers all "1's", you'd be at 4.83. Not gonna bite.


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

They keep adding stipulations to not pay what they guarantee. But now they can advertise you get paid $30/hr to drive.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah these guarantees keep getting harder and harder to obtain. Used to be one ride an hour now they've doubled it on fri and sat evenings for us.
I've learned not to really worry about the guarantees. If you're busy you will earn more than them. That's why I added lyft to the mix, keeps things steady.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I got the same message Yesterday. My score is 4.59 so I don't think I'll be attempting this lol


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Got a text from Uber with a guarantee I hadn't seen before. NEXT weekend they will guarantee $30/hr during the times where they'd usually guarantee $25, if THIS weekend I do 40 trips and average no less than a 4.85 rating for those trips. Did some math: if you do 40 trips and get 36 5's, three 4's, and one 1 from an Uber CSR whose job is to take rides all night and give drivers all "1's", you'd be at 4.83. Not gonna bite.


You don't even know what rider is giving what with Uber. Why would they need to mess with sending out CSRs to give 1 star ratings when they can just fudge numbers on the server side and say "you didn't get a high enough rating!"


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> You don't even know what rider is giving what with Uber. Why would they need to mess with sending out CSRs to give 1 star ratings when they can just fudge numbers on the server side and say "you didn't get a high enough rating!"


Good point.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Good point.


I just hope this was obvious and that I didn't just give them a new idea...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Got a text from Uber with a guarantee I hadn't seen before. NEXT weekend they will guarantee $30/hr during the times where they'd usually guarantee $25, if THIS weekend I do 40 trips and average no less than a 4.85 rating for those trips. Did some math: if you do 40 trips and get 36 5's, three 4's, and one 1 from an Uber CSR whose job is to take rides all night and give drivers all "1's", you'd be at 4.83. Not gonna bite.


THREAD#1/ROOGY: BOOYAH! This is the realistic math
and decision making that newer drivers need to see
early AND often.


----------



## Rich B (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the insights. Disappointingly true.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Always ask for your tip. Tell customers to e-mail . [email protected]. To please activate your tipping option. it is your right ask for it.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Always ask for your tip. Tell customers to e-mail . [email protected]. To please activate your tipping option. it is your right ask for it.


Don't ask them for a tipping option. If they do, you will have to report it to IRS. I'm happy taking care of the tips myself (Under the table )


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, I know, but if my income tax bracket is 20% that is without putting the business expenses on it. 

I prefer to get $0.80 cents per dollar than getting embarrass and keep asking for my tip. 
When my customer ask me. They said, tip is not expected. 
I always reply, UBER is an application and does not want or need the tip but I am the DRIVER and I am expecting it !!


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Yes, I know, but if my income tax bracket is 20% that is without putting the business expenses on it.
> 
> I prefer to get $0.80 cents per dollar than getting embarrass and keep asking for my tip.
> When my customer ask me. They said, tip is not expected.
> I always reply, UBER is an application and does not want or need the tip but I am the DRIVER and I am expecting it !!


I NEVER ask for a tip. I have signs posted explaining ratings and tipping. Clients rated under 4.5 will have a harder time being picked up. Tipping is included in rating.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...n&tbm=isch&q=donkey+chasing+the+carrot&imgdii=_


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't signup for the guarantees anymore. Just go out during the guarantee and have always exceeded the guarantee amount. When i started i signed up for guarantee and tried just to get the minimum rides so i could make the hourly ,but the pings kept finding me no matter where i tried to hide, so i gave up. I use the guarantee times as guidance for expected demand, always make more.


----------

